# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پارتنر درسی..؟

## Ali-nursing

سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیزم 
من قصد دارم در آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی (همون آزمون جامع علوم پایه) شرکت کنم.
حتما با شرایطش هم آشنا هستید دیگه... معدل دیپلم بالای 18 و لیسانس بالای 16 و داشتن یک مدرک زبان مثل ایلتس یا تافل.
از دوستان دانشجو ی اینجا کسی هست که قصد شرکت در این آزمون رو داشته باشه؟ 
به نظرتون اگر تجربیاتمون رو با هم به اشتراک بزاریم بهتر نیست؟ 
مثلا اینکه فیزیولوژی گایتون رو که حالت داستانی داره خوندنش با آناتومی گری که حفظیاتی هست چه فرقی داره؟ یا مثلا اینکه برای مرور از چه روشی استفاده کنیم؟ کتاب تست چی بزنیم؟ و ...؟ 
میتونیم جواب سوالات بالا رو با هم به اشتراک بزاریم و به هم کمک کنیم. من در دوران دبیرستان برای کنکور با دوستام لینک بودم ولی الان هیچ کسی رو ندارم که حتی در مورد این آزمون باهاش صحبت کنم!!! 
اگر کسی هست لطفا خودشو اینجا معرفی کنه. 
من علی هستم ترم 2 پرستاری

----------


## alireza378

به نظر من قدر داشته های خودتو بدون
مملکت همه چیز میخواد ، از پروفسور جراح مغز و اعصاب گرفته تا رفتگر
حالا اگه همه برن جراح مغز و اعصاب بشن که شهر رو کثافت و ا*شغال برمیداره چون رفتگر نداریم
اگه هم همه برن رفتگر بشن که وقتی یه نفر سکته مغزی میکنه باید مستقیم ببریمش بهشت زهرا
حالا ممکنه با خودت بگی من لایق این رشته نیستم ، بازم بدت نیاد ولی خودتو زیادی بالا نگیر!
هر شغلی قداست داره و شریفه ، از پزشکی گرفته تا رفتگر
2 ترم درس خوندی ، ادامش بده ، خودتو میخوای از چاله بندازی تو جاه؟ میدونی چند نفر حسرت تورو میخورن؟ میدونی چند نفر دوست دارن پرستاری دانشگاه دولتی قبول شن؟ به خدا نمیدونی! اگه میدونستی که وضعت این نبود
سعی کن هر کاری که بهت محول میشه رو به بهترین نحو انجام بدی ، ما پرستار زیاد داریم ولی پرستاری که از همه نظر (چه اخلاقی ، چه علمی و....) خوب باشه نداریم
لطفا پست من رو هم نقل قول نگیرید
من روی حرف خودم هستم ، از این 500 هزار نفر که هر سال کنکور تجربی میدن چندتاشون پزشکی قبول میشن؟1000تا؟ 2000 تا؟ 3000تا؟ 
از اون 500 هزار نفر به جرات میگم 300 هزار نفرشون توی رویاهای خودشون سیر میکنن. چون با خودشون کنار نمیان. چون نمیتونن قبول کنن که شاید نقش من چیزه دیگه ای غیر از پزشکی و.. باشه ، شاید نقش من این باشه که به جای اینکه پزشک بشم ، عرق پیشونی پزشکا رو پاک کنم! :Yahoo (3): 
طرف 4-5 ساله داره عمرشو تلف میکنه پشت کنکور! میگه من حتما باید پزشک بشم. خب این داره به خودش ضرر میزنه ، به جامعه هم ضرر میزنه. چون نقشی که باید انجام بده رو انجام نمیده.
شما هم به جای اینکه بشینی این همه وقت بذاری و کتابهای قطور رو با اسم های قلمبه سلمبه بخونی سعی کن رشته ی خودت رو خوب بخونی ، پرستاری خیلی خوبه

----------


## ah.at

*به نظر من کسی رو پیدا کن که این آزمونو داده باشه و پذیرش هم گرفته باشه ...
و ازش کمک بخا ...
اینجوری خیلی بهتره تا اینکه بخای با یکی که مثه خودت هیچ تجربه ای نداره تو این راه هم قدم شی*

----------


## Ali-nursing

> به نظر من قدر داشته های خودتو بدون
> مملکت همه چیز میخواد ، از پروفسور جراح مغز و اعصاب گرفته تا رفتگر
> حالا اگه همه برن جراح مغز و اعصاب بشن که شهر رو کثافت و ا*شغال برمیداره چون رفتگر نداریم
> اگه هم همه برن رفتگر بشن که وقتی یه نفر سکته مغزی میکنه باید مستقیم ببریمش بهشت زهرا
> حالا ممکنه با خودت بگی من لایق این رشته نیستم ، بازم بدت نیاد ولی خودتو زیادی بالا نگیر!
> هر شغلی قداست داره و شریفه ، از پزشکی گرفته تا رفتگر
> 2 ترم درس خوندی ، ادامش بده ، خودتو میخوای از چاله بندازی تو جاه؟ میدونی چند نفر حسرت تورو میخورن؟ میدونی چند نفر دوست دارن پرستاری دانشگاه دولتی قبول شن؟ به خدا نمیدونی! اگه میدونستی که وضعت این نبود
> سعی کن هر کاری که بهت محول میشه رو به بهترین نحو انجام بدی ، ما پرستار زیاد داریم ولی پرستاری که از همه نظر (چه اخلاقی ، چه علمی و....) خوب باشه نداریم
> لطفا پست من رو هم نقل قول نگیرید
> ...


سلام گفتی پستمو نقل قول نگیر ولی حرفایی زدی که نمیشه بی جواب گذاشت! :Yahoo (110): 
اولا که شما با حرفایی که زدی یکی به میخ کوبیدی یکی به نعل! از این که گفتی پرستاری رشته ی خوبیه ممنونم ولی پرستار عرق پیشونی پزشکو پاک نمی کنه داداش!  :Yahoo (22): 
پرستاری رشته ی مقدسی هست منم قبول دارم غیر از این بود انتخاب رشته نمی کردم ولی چرا وقتی میتونم و احتمالش زیاده که پزشکی قبول بشم این موقعیت رو از دست بدم؟
و یه چیز دیگه ... من خودمو از چاله توی چاه نمی اندازم این آزمون بعد از گرفتن لیسانس برگزار میشه یعنی من موقعیت پرستاری خودم رو دارم ولی کنارش درس های پزشکی رو هم می خونم و آزمون میدم و ان شا الله قبول میشم.
و این که گفتی ما پرستار خوب کم داریم حرفت درسته ولی ما پزشک خوب و حتی متوسط! خیلی خیلی کمتر داریم انقدر از پزشکای متخصص چیزایی دیدم که اگه بگم اعتماد جامعه به پزشکا از دست میره! 
بازم بابت نظرت ممنونم دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Ali-nursing

> *به نظر من کسی رو پیدا کن که این آزمونو داده باشه و پذیرش هم گرفته باشه ...
> و ازش کمک بخا ...
> اینجوری خیلی بهتره تا اینکه بخای با یکی که مثه خودت هیچ تجربه ای نداره تو این راه هم قدم شی*


حرفتون درسته ولی من مشاوره نمی خام . می خام توی درس خوندن با یکی همراه باشم. اینطوری انگیزم هم بیشتر میشه زمان کنکور هم بیشتر با دوستام میخوندم. 
ممنون

----------


## Kurosh2576

داداش این جا ازین سوالا نپرس برا خودت میگم چون یه عده هستند نه تنها از ازمون بلکه از اینکه چرا الان داری نفس میکشی پشیمونت میکنن.حالا خود دانی....

----------


## Ali-nursing

> داداش این جا ازین سوالا نپرس برا خودت میگم چون یه عده هستند نه تنها از ازمون بلکه از اینکه چرا الان داری نفس میکشی پشیمونت میکنن.حالا خود دانی....


بله ولی من امید داشتم اتفاقات مثبتی بیفته :Yahoo (100):  
ممنون

----------

